# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Nüa Jang Gauli

## schiene

Nüa Jang Gauli,sehr frei übersetzt heißt das "Fleisch wie es in Korea gemacht  wird.
Zutaten:sehr dünn geschnittenes Schweine oder Rinderfleisch welches eingelegt wird.Dazu gibts einen großen Teller Gemüse mit Glasnudeln und nem Ei+einen Kessel mit einer Brühe.Mit Holzkohle wird der Aufsatz erhitzt,das Gemüse und die Nudeln köcheln in demFond.Das Fleisch wird auf einem Aufsatz wie auf den Bilder zu sehen gegrillt.Das schöne daran ist das man sich sein Essen selbst zubereiten kann und das ohne Zeitstreß.
Das Essen kostet in einem Restaurant in Prakhon Chai 100 Bath für zwei Personen.Übrigens kostet da auch das große Chang Bier nur 38 Bath.Es gibt da auch eine Variante des Essens mit Meeresfrüchten zum Preis von 110 Bath.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Au ja, das macht spaß und schmecken tuts auch noch.

----------


## big_cloud

In Phrae fuer 59 Baht/Person zu haben all you can eat und echt lecker

----------


## schiene

Waren vorher immer an einer Tankstelle  mit Restaurant inPrakhon Chai Nüa Jang Gauli essen.Aber seit letzten Jahr schmeckts da nicht mehr so gut.Da konnte man sogar telefonisch bestellen und die haben alles per Moped oder Auto ins Nachbardorf geliefert,auch die glühende Holzkohle!
Die Aufsätze und Schüsseln läßt man auf der Terasse stehen und werden am nächsten Morgen wieder abgeholt. :super:

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Die Aufsätze und Schüsseln läßt man auf der Terasse stehen und werden am nächsten Morgen wieder abgeholt.


Na das nen ich Service!  :super: 
Und spült auch noch einer die Gläser?

----------


## Hua Hin

Nun ich denke die gleiche Variante
in einem chinesischen MK-Restaurant in Hua Hin.

Wobei der Topf mir nicht so wichtig war,
denn das war die beste Ente meines Lebens, ich schwöre. :super: 
Nur mit euren Preisen kann ich da nicht ganz mithalten.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Daniel Sun

Nee, Alex, das ist was anderes....

Im Topf wird gekocht und oben wird eher gegrillt.  ::

----------

boah Alex,
Dat ist fies. Ich liebe diese Ente oder das fast gleich zubereiteteSchweinefleisch bei MK. Ich ess auch die selben Nudeln dazu.

Nur an den MK Tee muss man sich erstmal gewöhnen.

----------

ALEX !!!!!!!!

SOFORT ANGETRETTEN !!!!!!


Dieser Fingerring sieht schwer nach Thaigold aus.



Hast du uns etwas zu sagen, was noch nicht erzählt wurde ?

*streng kucke und mit Finger auf Tischplatte trommle*

----------


## Hua Hin

Phommel, Du wirst doch meine filigranen Finger nicht mit diesen
Metzgerhänden verwechseln wollen.  ::  
Nee, hier handelt es sich um den ehemaligen Kompagnon von LW
nebst Thaigattin.

Übrigens, mit dem Tee gebe ich Dir voll recht, ich kann das Zeug auch
nicht runterbringen.

Gruss Alex (dem die chinesische Küche fast lieber ist)

----------

Hasse nen Foto von den filigranen Fingern ? Weil behaupten kann dies ja jeder   ::

----------


## schiene

> Die Aufsätze und Schüsseln läßt man auf der Terasse stehen und werden am nächsten Morgen wieder abgeholt.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Na das nen ich Service!  :super: 
> Und spült auch noch einer die Gläser?


was für Gläser?Das Bier kommt Eiskalt aus dem Kühlschrank und wird aus der Flasche getrunken :aetsch:

----------


## Daniel Sun

Also nicht Thaistyle aus nem Glas mit Eiswürfel? Eins reicht ja!

----------


## schiene

selten,nen schön vereistes Glas aus dem Gefrierfach ja,aber mit Eis nur wenns kein kaltes Bier gibt.

----------

Nüa Jang Gauli,sehr frei übersetzt heißt das "Fleisch wie es in Korea gemacht wird.

Das war das ersste was ich mit der Großfamilie gegegessen hab, zuerst hiess es wir fahren mir 4 oder 5 Personen aber als es los ging saßen plötzlich 17 im Pickup. Bezahlen durfte ich natürlich aber bei den Preisen hält sich das ja im Rahmen. ( Gesamt mit Getränken 2000 TBH)

----------


## schiene

ja,da kann man schon mal den Gönner spielen bei den Preisen.Letzte mal 10 Personen inkl.Getränke 1600 Bath

----------


## schiene

> Übrigens, mit dem Tee gebe ich Dir voll recht, ich kann das Zeug auch
> nicht runterbringen.
> 
> Gruss Alex (dem die chinesische Küche fast lieber ist)


Den Tee mußt du nicht trinken sondern in den Blumentopf giesen,glaub mir,die Blumen/Pflanzen wachsen wie verrückt. :super:

----------


## schiene

Haben die letzten Tage in Bangkok nah unserem Hotel mal wieder Nüa Jang Gauli gegessen.
Für 99 Bath gabs soviel wie man wollte.Nur aufessen mußte man was auf den Tellern vom Buffet genommen wurde,Sonst hätte es 129 Bath gekostet.Hat sehr gut geschmeckt!!
Hier paar Bilder

----------


## schiene

Noch ein paar Bildchen aus einem open air Restaurant in Prakhon Chai







Freitags und Samstags gibts immer Livemusik

----------


## Hoschi

Jau das ist super,das haben wir auf Koh Samui direkt an der Hauptstraße zu Lamai Gegessen,haben aber pro Person 99 B bezahlt aber es war einfach geil all you can Eat mh lecker.  ::   ::

----------


## jojo

> ... Restaurant in Prakhon Chai......


Das Bild mit dem Meer im Hintergrund gefällt mir. 

Wo genau liegt denn dieses Prakhon Chai?

----------


## schiene

44 KM von Buriram entfernt Richtung kambodschan.Grenze.62 KM entfernt von Surin.

----------


## jojo

Ich dachte nachdem ich das 3. Bild im ersten Beitrag gesehen habe, dass der Ort am Meer liegt.

Dann ist das wohl ein Fluss im Hintergrund?

----------


## schiene

nö,in der tiefsten "Pampas"Im Hintergrund ist ein kleiner See um welchen mehrere Rastaurants liegen.Ist aber ziemlich zentral in der Stadt und ein beliebter Ort um abends noch bisschen was zu essen+trinken.

----------


## Jim

Es geht auch in D auf dem Balkon

----------

